

Chatroulette and the Inevitable P*nis - roachsocal
http://djoe.posterous.com/chatroulette-and-the-inevitable-penis

======
dkersten
Offtopic question: why is _penis_ censored?

~~~
roachsocal
HN stripped the word out completely when I posted it non-censored. I thought
it was weird too -- but probably spam protection.

~~~
dkersten
Ahh, that makes sense, I guess.

